# Sweeter finishing sauce?



## jackal12 (May 15, 2013)

My woman is big on sweet with puled pork. I'm looking for a simple finishing sauce to squirt on hers that will add sweet but not overpower the pork. Any suggestions?


----------



## seenred (May 15, 2013)

Hi Jackal!

You might take a look at a couple sauce recipes from ChefJimmyJ: His _*foiling juice *_and his _*finishing sauce*_.  I've never tried any of his recipes that weren't great, and there is some sweetness in both of these.  You can find those recipes in these 2 threads:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135844/another-pulled-pork-jj

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122319/jjs-finishing-sauce-awesome

Red


----------



## jackal12 (May 15, 2013)

His finishing sauce is what i used. It was a bit sour for us but i added a bit of sugar and liked it. The foiling sauce is more on the right path but i'm looking for that in a finish sauce and thin not syrupy or heavy


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 15, 2013)

Jackal12 said:


> His finishing sauce is what i used. It was a bit sour for us but i added a bit of sugar and liked it. The foiling sauce is more on the right path but i'm looking for that in a finish sauce and thin not syrupy or heavy


Jackal, Ok I see what's up. The link above has been updated to reflect that... The Foiling Juice is Thin when first made. I only reduce it to a syrupy consistency to Foil the Ribs. Make it and just simmer a few minutes to combine the flavors. Then use it as a Thin Sweet Finishing Sauce. It has great flavor and not heavy at all. My Family prefers it to the Tangy Vinegar based Finishing Sauce you tried. As you discovered, you can add Sugar, Vinegar and Cayenne to any recipe to get the balance you wish. If you have an idea of specific flavor profile you or the Mrs. like, PM me and I will work with you on a Custom Sauce. I have done Rub and Sauce development for a bunch of guys around here...JJ

Foiling Juice

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter 

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional, but I added...

2T Vinegar, 1T Mustard and 2T Ketchup to make it slightly more Tart and no further BBQ Sauce was needed.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, Butter optional or do as I do...Use the Smoked Pork Fat from the drip pan...

Add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten and Serve...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crockpot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while  the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crockpot to 165*F and Serve.

Note: the addition of the reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider should make the PP moist but not Swimming.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 16, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Hi Jackal!
> 
> You might take a look at a couple sauce recipes from ChefJimmyJ: His _*foiling juice *_and his _*finishing sauce*_.  I've never tried any of his recipes that weren't great, and there is some sweetness in both of these.  You can find those recipes in these 2 threads:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the praise and putting my stuff out there...JJ


----------



## jackal12 (May 16, 2013)

SWEET I am going to try that JJ! I tell you what sher really loved on there was plain original drive through McDonald's BBQ sauce. I'm trying to replace that because it saddens me to see her do that to my hard work LOL


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 16, 2013)

Here is another option. Make the Pork the way you like it then let her hit it with my KC Bubba Q Juice. It is a thick Sweet Kansas City style sauce. Closest would be KC Masterpiece. Add more Ketchup if you want more McD's style. You get to use your fav thin finishing sauce and the Mrs. will be happy too...JJ

KC Bubba Q Juice

2C Ketchup

1/2C Brown Mustard (Gulden's)

1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2C Molasses

2C Dark Brn Sugar

1T Tomato Paste

1T Mild Rub

1-2tsp Liquid Smoke

1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

Combine all and warm over low heat just until it starts to bubble. Simmer about 5 minutes, stirring very frequently, to combine flavors and to thicken slightly.

Use or pour into a sterile jar and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks.

Makes 3 1/2 Cups.


----------



## seenred (May 16, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Thanks for the praise and putting my stuff out there...JJ



You got it JJ!  I like to give credit where it is due.  And I'm a big fan of that foiling juice!

Red


----------



## jackal12 (May 17, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Here is another option. Make the Pork the way you like it then let her hit it with my KC Bubba Q Juice. It is a thick Sweet Kansas City style sauce. Closest would be KC Masterpiece. Add more Ketchup if you want more McD's style. You get to use your fav thin finishing sauce and the Mrs. will be happy too...JJ
> 
> KC Bubba Q Juice
> 
> ...


thanks JJ! I'm going to try that foil sauce next week ;)


----------

